# bad boy fly reels



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

what do you think?

http://www.jessejamesreels.com/ :rotfl:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty interesting product. I'm in the market for something like the 11/12...but will probably go with Allen. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

So long as it performs well, if that's what you like, cool. I'm a bit more conservative in my style.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

They had one at Sportsmans Finest in Austin awhile back. Sweet looking reel. Felt solid. Think it was priced up there with Hatch and Nautilus though. Think I'd stick with the proven track record, but to each his own.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

The ad seems as much about his motorcycles and tattoos than the reels. Graphics are cool and all but if you want "cool" graphics Abel tops these. 

What part of a fly reel needs someone to use an abrasive grinder throwing a flashy string of sparks?

Not many actual details on the reels at all. 

No word where it's made so one would have to assume it's made on the other side of the earth (ie china) rather than by a precision shop in the US like; Hatch, Nautilus, Abel, Tibor, Galvan, Bauer,........................ all of these fine reels make it a point to let you know where they are made.

Pete A.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

http://fly.hardyfishing.com/en-us/products/reels/performance-reels/fortuna-x-reel/

We use the x3, set the drag at 14 lbs, and leave it there for the duration of tarpon season. It is the only fly reel that we have ever paid full retail for. We also do not wash or clean any of the rods or reels on purpose, and these are the only ones that we never have had a problem with. I was a die-hard abel fan until I saw these in action. Now I won't buy any reel above a 10 weight other than one of these.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Website seems kinda sketchy...and I couldn't have a real with those designs on my rod. It's hard for me to see the connection between custom motorcycles and high-end fly reels but to each his own I guess.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool I guess. I'll stick with my $50. Okuma. They've been flawless for a couple years now.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll stick to my Nautilus... but I'm glad to see different designs coming from companies. Appeal to more people, get more/younger people in the sport.


----------

